# DNP side effect?



## ozzy1996 (Dec 15, 2021)

Im currently running a 400mg of DNP a day and today is my 7th day running it and I’ve been having loose stools. Is this a normal side effect? Or should I just come off it before it gets worse?


----------



## FearThaGear (Dec 15, 2021)

Keep hydrated and shit on👍


----------



## flenser (Dec 15, 2021)

ozzy1996 said:


> Is this a normal side effect? Or should I just come off it before it gets worse?


It's normal, and may very well get explosively worse.


----------



## ozzy1996 (Dec 15, 2021)

flenser said:


> It's normal, and may very well get explosively worse.


Wow, never knew about this one


----------



## flenser (Dec 15, 2021)

ozzy1996 said:


> Wow, never knew about this one


Read through the various DNP threads. Lots of common sides. Loose stool, night/day sweats, rash, bloody nose, gravely voice, extreme fatigue, super dry skin sometimes resulting in sores. And those are just the ones I experienced : )


----------



## ozzy1996 (Dec 16, 2021)

flenser said:


> Read through the various DNP threads. Lots of common sides. Loose stool, night/day sweats, rash, bloody nose, gravely voice, extreme fatigue, super dry skin sometimes resulting in sores. And those are just the ones I experienced : )


How did you get rid of your rash?


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 16, 2021)

yeah shitting your brains out is normal. sometimes it will happen sometimes it wont. typically happens to me at beginning only tho. its getting into your gut. normal protocol tho - have some pepto ready. maybe some ice cubes on bumhole..if youre into that.


----------



## flenser (Dec 16, 2021)

ozzy1996 said:


> How did you get rid of your rash?


So far, I haven't. They are getting better, though.


----------



## flenser (Dec 16, 2021)

I just read your post in the other thread. Most antihistamines will take care of a rash. What I posted above was after extended use while ignoring extremely dry skin. 

I take generic Allegra (fexofenadine hydrochloride) for every day allergies which I believe prevented the rash you're talking about.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

It'll make you shit like a goose.


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 17, 2021)

flenser said:


> super dry skin sometimes resulting in sores.



It is good to mention this, wounds and cuts take a long time to heal, and yes, dry skin and sores will be everywhere.

Diarrhea is not that common for me, only if I take too much magnesium.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 28, 2021)

ozzy1996 said:


> Im currently running a 400mg of DNP a day and today is my 7th day running it and I’ve been having loose stools. Is this a normal side effect? Or should I just come off it before it gets worse?


Happens to me.


----------



## Allia22 (Apr 9, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> It is good to mention this, wounds and cuts take a long time to heal, and yes, dry skin and sores will be everywhere.
> 
> Diarrhea is not that common for me, only if I take too much magnesium.


Oh my fuck, I wish I'd read this earlier. I seriously thought I was dying, like an alien was going to pop through my guts. I even wrote the absolute worst note to my parents in case I died.

It was just hot tar shits.

"You guys are cool too, and I'm sorry I shit myself to death in your guys' bathroom, but you really, REALLY need to get this message to my ex." 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 9, 2022)

Allia22 said:


> Oh my fuck, I wish I'd read this earlier. I seriously thought I was dying, like an alien was going to pop through my guts. I even wrote the absolute worst note to my parents in case I died.
> 
> It was just hot tar shits.
> 
> "You guys are cool too, and I'm sorry I shit myself to death in your guys' bathroom, but you really, REALLY need to get this message to my ex." 🤦🏻‍♀️



lmao
What the fuck 
Post of the day


----------

